# Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy (NA: December 9, EU: December 11)



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

_Defend the innocent and save the day! Courtroom hero Phoenix Wright lays down the law this winter in the digital release of Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy. Experience the original trilogy like never before in clear, high-resolution re-drawn graphics and immersive 3D visuals optimized for the Nintendo 3DS system. Join rookie lawyer Phoenix Wright through the early years of his career in his quest to find the truth behind all of the classic cases! Prepare for intense courtroom showdowns by investigating crime scenes, collecting evidence, and questioning witnesses. Use evidence and the testimonies of witnesses to your advantage as you battle for the innocence of your client. Nothing less of a full acquittal will do in this court of law. Find the contradictions in witnesses? testimonies to expose the truth!_Let the record show that Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy has been cleared for a December release on the 3DS eShop, according to Capcom.

The company made its announcement during the "World of Capcom" panel at New York Comic Con. *North American truth-seekers can expect the game on 9th December, with a European release two days later on 11th December*.

Ace Attorney Trilogy packages the first three games of the series: *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All, and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations*. Each title has received some visual remastering both in art and text, while still retaining all the drama, twists, and eternal [step]ladder debates of the originals.

The entire trilogy is set to sell for *$29.99/?29.99/?24.99 on the 3DS eShop*. Will you be diving into the files of Phoenix Wright come December?

Source here..Screenshots here and here.Footage here. Off screen footage here.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 9, 2014)

ahhhh i havent even played dual destinies yet! but this is amazing news. I love this franchise~


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Yayyyy.I hope Payne returns.


----------



## Libra (Oct 10, 2014)

Let the record show that Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy has been cleared for a December release on the 3DS eShop, according to Capcom.

The company made its announcement during the "World of Capcom" panel at New York Comic Con. North American truth-seekers can expect the game on 9th December, with a European release two days later on 11th December.

Ace Attorney Trilogy packages the first three games of the series: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All, and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations. Each title has received some visual remastering both in art and text, while still retaining all the drama, twists, and eternal [step]ladder debates of the originals.

The entire trilogy is set to sell for $29.99/?29.99/?24.99 on the 3DS eShop. Will you be diving into the files of Phoenix Wright come December?

Source here.

Off screen footage here.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 10, 2014)

As soon as I saw the screenshots, Turnabout Sisters played in my head. 
Looking forward to winter break replaying this!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Radda said:


> Yayyyy.I hope Payne returns.


... Um... what?

Anyway, day 1 purchase for me. I haven't even finished these games and I've never been able to buy them. This allows me to actually own the games.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

Another re-release of these games huh? I'm not the one to complain but eh...s'pose it pleases the hardcore fans.


----------



## SarahBearah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd rather download the ROMs of the games and play them on an emulator, it's free (disregarding internet costs)
I love PW though, if only they'd bring Maya back to the series because she was my favourite character! However they had to introduce Apollo to the series, and so now Phoenix has a daughter who works with Apollo so Apollo can't leave the series. 
EDIT: This post may or may not make any sense as I am awfully tired.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am verry happy. I can finally own them all of them. c: I first played them as roms.


----------



## Ebony (Oct 10, 2014)

This is nice, although I won't be buying the trilogy since I already have the DS versions.

Now if they could translate and release Gyakuten Kenji 2 outside Japan..


----------



## Libra (Oct 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> This allows me to actually own the games.



Same here. I've never played the games before (_Dual Destinies_ was my first game) and I wanted to buy them, but the prices were a bit too high for me. So when I found out the original trilogy would be getting a remake, I was quite happy.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 10, 2014)

Ebony said:


> This is nice, although I won't be buying the trilogy since I already have the DS versions.
> 
> Now if they could translate and release Gyakuten Kenji 2 outside Japan..








There's a fan translation available if you really want to play it. I recommend that game, for it's not only the best Ace Attorney Investigations game, but also one of the best Ace Attorney games. The soundtrack, the characters and the story are better than the ones of the first Investigations game. It also has one of the most memorable final boss of the whole saga.​


----------



## Cou (Oct 10, 2014)

AH this is making me wanna play everything all over again. I wish they'd make the Investigations ones, I haven't played them yet


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

I've beaten them all already but I know I'm going to buy this. No, I have to.

I wish I could wipe my memory to play them all over again...


----------



## Libra (Oct 18, 2014)

A friend gave me 2 cards of 15 EUR for the eShop and I will be using them for this game. She knew I was planning on buying this and gave me the cards for my birthday. I'm looking forward to playing this, if only because I hope to finally find out what the deal is with those stepladder jokes.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 18, 2014)

Libra said:


> A friend gave me 2 cards of 15 EUR for the eShop and I will be using them for this game. She knew I was planning on buying this and gave me the cards for my birthday. I'm looking forward to playing this, if only because I hope to finally find out what the deal is with those stepladder jokes.


You'll never find out what the deal is with the stepladder jokes. Trust me.


----------



## Libra (Oct 18, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> You'll never find out what the deal is with the stepladder jokes. Trust me.



Actually... Looking at some info (thank you, Google), I remember those conversations in Dual Destinies and Apollo Justice, but for some reason my mind never went "so that's what's this is all about!"

I'm sure I'll enjoy the game, anyway.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 18, 2014)

I've only ever played Duel Destinies. I would buy this but theres no point because I ordered the 1st game from Amazon (And it should arrive in a few days ) And  I'm getting the other 2 games for christmas


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 19, 2014)

Yay more objecting! Also it will be cool to just have them be there downloaded on my 3DS. I saw these games at PAX.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 20, 2014)

I would get this, but I went and bought all of the ds games after playing dual destinies. I didn't finish them yet, but they are really fun. lol I think the Blue Badger is my favorite character.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay! I want to get this. I've never played any of the games, but I tried the demo for dual destinies and loved it!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

I may* end up buying this. 

*Nintendo is kind of throwing SO MANY NEW GAMES through October to the end of November that I'm not sure how my pocketbook is going to look when December rolls around. Plus there's Christmas on the horizon.

But I really do want it. I never actually played the first three games on my own. I've seen Let's Plays of all of them and vastly enjoyed them, but I couldn't shovel out thirty bucks a game to have it in my hands. It was just out of the question. Now that they're releasing a trilogy, that's like, my dream come true. Three for the price of one!

Also, _Dual Destinies_ was absolutely fantastic. Especially that last case. Ohhhh man. What a game.


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Three for the price of one!



Yeah, I don't think you'll find them anywhere cheaper. Not to mention they've been remade so they look "better" for the 3DS.  I'm really looking forward to playing the trilogy.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

Libra said:


> Yeah, I don't think you'll find them anywhere cheaper. Not to mention they've been remade so they look "better" for the 3DS.  I'm really looking forward to playing the trilogy.



They're extremely smart marketers. Not only are they going to reel in the people who have never played the games due to the price of each one separately (or other reasons), but by upgrading them into 3D for the 3DS, they're also going to get a lot of die-hard fans who already have the originals buying to experience the new 3D/better graphics and having the whole trilogy in one, as well. It's a great way to make something remodeled seem almost shiny or like new.


----------



## Libra (Nov 12, 2014)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy – Ace Attorney 3 comparison screenshots


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like I'm asking for two games for Christmas then, this trilogy and Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

I probably won't buy it since I already own the originals, but I hope this gets more people into a great series of games.


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 20, 2014)

I've only played dual destinies, so It should be nice to experience the series's roots.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 20, 2014)

if Capcom stops being a bunch of cheapasses and gives this a proper physical release, I'll probably grab

until then though, no


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 20, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> if Capcom stops being a bunch of cheapasses and gives this a proper physical release, I'll probably grab
> 
> until then though, no



ew i didnt realise this was only digital..

Regardless I've wanted to play these games for a long time so to have a cheap 3 in 1 thing is cool and I'll definitely get it at some point.


----------



## Cory (Nov 20, 2014)

Hm this seems good. I have gained an interest in the Phoenix Wright series after I watched this video


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

It's coming out soon! I am VERY excited for this. <3


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2014)

Cory said:


> Hm this seems good. I have gained an interest in the Phoenix Wright series after I watched this video



ahhh aa really creeps me out but it's really fun so i hope you end up checking out the game and buying it and liking it and all that jazzzzzzz :')


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 4, 2014)

Considering that I own them all physically with the exception of the digital ac5, I'll probably pass on the trilogy collection. It still boggles my mind why they didn't include apollo justice when he is a main character in the last one.


----------



## Cou (Dec 4, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> Considering that I own them all physically with the exception of the digital ac5, I'll probably pass on the trilogy collection. It still boggles my mind why they didn't include apollo justice when he is a main character in the last one.



yeah, kinda wishing for aj game esp since it's the one that's so hard to find a physical copy anywhere ;;a;


----------



## Libra (Dec 4, 2014)

If anyone downloads this, could you please let me know how many blocks it is? I'm not entirely sure I have enough space on my SD card, so I might have to buy a new one.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll probably end up getting it despite what I said earlier. Maybe we'll get an aai collection if it sells well. I'll be sure to post the block size. I can't image it being very big.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 9, 2014)

*Day 1 AA trilogy woot woot*

Wow it didn't get a midnight release. Will have to wait till around noon est for eshop to update.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm downloading it right now.  It requires 2947 blocks for those who wanted to know.


----------



## Manah (Dec 9, 2014)

eShop card bought, now to wait for Thursday.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 9, 2014)

Gonna have to wait for this one unfortunately ;_; 
For those who haven't played the trilogy yet, you should definitely try it!


----------



## Libra (Dec 10, 2014)

Dollie said:


> I'm downloading it right now.  It requires 2947 blocks for those who wanted to know.



Awesome; that's less than I expected and I don't have to change my SD card then. Thanks! <3


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 10, 2014)

It's worth the buy if you have the old games. Every thing is so much crisper.


----------



## Cou (Dec 10, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> It's worth the buy if you have the old games. Every thing is so much crisper.



nice, did they also fix the typos? o:


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 10, 2014)

Hm not sure, only played a bit of the first turnabout. I don't remember thm detracting from my personal experience of the originals. I've read the went through it and tried to clean it up as much as possible.


----------



## Chocoroko (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward to getting the Phoenix Wright Trilogy. I haven't played any of the Ace Attorney games before, so this will be my first time playing it. Although I have seen the first game played, I assume it'll be different once I get to play it on hand.

Since I played the Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright game earlier this Fall, I'm ready to dive into more Ace Attorney first. The concept was neat in PL VS PW, but you were set in a medieval time where common sense was altered. So hopefully I can get a good grip with the first three PW titles.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 11, 2014)

Chocoroko said:


> I'm looking forward to getting the Phoenix Wright Trilogy. I haven't played any of the Ace Attorney games before, so this will be my first time playing it. Although I have seen the first game played, I assume it'll be different once I get to play it on hand.
> 
> Since I played the Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright game earlier this Fall, I'm ready to dive into more Ace Attorney first. The concept was neat in PL VS PW, but you were set in a medieval time where common sense was altered. So hopefully I can get a good grip with the first three PW titles.


I'm sure you will enjoy it! It's really good. <3


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 11, 2014)

Phoenix Wright and common sense? Better find something else to play


----------



## Chocoroko (Dec 12, 2014)

Touche.  But the setting in PL VS PW is 10x more wacky than what PW provides independently. Either way, I like the court base gameplay, since it makes you use your head, at the least, to use logic.


----------



## Manah (Dec 12, 2014)

I totally forgot how simple the dialogue in the first case was. I guess when I first played it, I didn't press every statement just for fun. xD


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 12, 2014)

Just started turnabout sisters. I forgot how great some of the older characters were.

I like a man with a big... vocabulary- April May


----------



## Libra (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney localization editor originally suggested ?Roger Wright? name



Phoenix Wright is a character we?ve all come to love over the years. But did you know that he could have had a different name?

Alex Smith, a localization editor working on Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, said he originally suggested the name Roger. ?Pierce,? ?Xavier,? ?Marcus,? and ?Zane? were also on the list of proposed first names for Phoenix.

Smith told USgamer:

?My original suggestion for Phoenix Wright was ?Roger Wright.? I had come up with a list of first names and a list of last names, and submitted that to Capcom. And, in those, ?Phoenix? was one of the first name options, but pretty far down on my list. And Roger was at the top. And ?Wright,? I felt, had to be the his last name, because of the pun in Japanese? ?Naruhodo? was used so many times in the text as a joke. Also, it?s just self-deprecating humor, where the one guy whose name is ?I get it!? just doesn?t get it. I needed something that was bold and like, ?Yeah right, I got it!? so he could say that and kind of own that attitude, even though he had no idea what he was doing. 

?So ?Wright? was there, and ?Roger? was my first choice, because heroes?they like to have alliteration. Also, if you?ve ever seen the movie Airplane, [?Roger?] is a great source of silly jokes as well. So that seemed like a name with a lot of potential. They ended up going for ?Phoenix? because they liked the heroism of it, and there was a comment from the Japanese dev team?they felt like ?Roger Wright? sounded too much like ?Roger Rabbit.'?

Source here.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 13, 2014)

Libra said:


> Spoiler: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney localization editor originally suggested ?Roger Wright? name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix doesn't look like a Roger at all omg. I'm glad they went with Phoenix.


----------



## Libra (Dec 13, 2014)

Just downloaded the game and will begin playing tomorrow (very tempted to do it now but it's already late here, so...). <3

I'm guessing that the advice I got for Dual Destinies - i.e. to save often - applies for the original trilogy as well?


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 13, 2014)

For a first time play through yeah. There are a few hard cross examinations where you might be seriously stumped on which statement needs something presented.


----------

